# Shooting The Bottom Of A Can Of Shave



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Got the idea to attempt this from: Performance Catapults Anyone attempted shooting the bottom (concave) end of a barbasol shaving creme can? So he gets credit for brain storming this one. But those Tex Shooter Bands are awesome hard hitting and so fast.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep don't underestimate the power of Tex shooter bands,nice one Darrell


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow ! you made that look easy


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This was a 15 foot shot and I was a little reluctant because of a chance of blowback. But I can't take the credit and I know I'm beating a dead horse but It's those Tex Shooter Bands.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Are those bands pure latex Darrell ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Are those bands pure latex Darrell ?


I should know that But if Tex reads this he knows the most about it, I just know they can take a crappy shooter and make it right.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

I knew u would do it !!! have you any idea how fast the 3/8" steel was traveling? As i said earlier i hit the base of a can at 347fps! i didnt think single bands would reach that speed, in bills post he said the latex was about 10% faster than tb gold and i couldn't do it with double tb gold








anyway my excuse is the can i was shooting at had a thicker botom hahahahahahahahaha









great shooting darrel !!!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe some cans are steel and others alluminium ?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Maybe some cans are steel and others alluminium ?


it could be that, i know tex's latex bands are probaly the fastest bands out there but i'm pretty sure that 3/8" steel wasn't traveling at 347fps when it went through, but either way it went through


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

John, I truly have no idea how fast or by what measurements by pull the speeds are measured. What is the brand of can you shot and I will buy one and have a do over. This Barbasol is not aluminum and it is tough. On this shot I pulled the pouch past the back of my head and the ammo was really moving and if the 3/8 would not have done it I think the 5/16 would have penetrated, not sure about a 5/8 marble but they are even moving faster yet. 5/8 square cut with an overall length before attaching is 10 1/2 inches, this cut provides good all around shooting, any shooting, in my opinion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awersome!
Did it puncture the can or cave the bottom in?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice.

I started at 60', and got as close as 30'. The bottom of the can was beat and battered, but no puncture. I was using 7/16 and 3/8 steel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Nice.
> 
> I started at 60', and got as close as 30'. The bottom of the can was beat and battered, but no puncture. I was using 7/16 and 3/8 steel.


This was 15 feet so I can try at 30 or 33 feet for those who may be bothered that is is not the regulation distance. First chance I get. I think it will give.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Now as confident I feel in my indoor target shooting 100%,this one I'll pass on and leave it to you guys that can shoot outdoors regularly


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sniper, just use a carpet shampoo can instead and kill two birds with the one stone, so to speak


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

awesome, I've sent Joerg a request to try it out on a can of pressurised spray paint, up close/slow motion, not sure if he'll do it but it would be awesome to see. I think red would be a cool colour as you will see it better. I might try it if I can find someones old shed to put it inside.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Sniper, just use a carpet shampoo can instead and kill two birds with the one stone, so to speak


Good thinking but its a new carpet I need ,not so much the cleaning of this one


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

In that case sniper, use a Ronson Gas lighter refill can and claim


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

tubeman said:


> In that case sniper, use a Ronson Gas lighter refill can and claim


yes that would be great, a can of lighter gas with a candle next to it burning, as soon as the gas starts coming out it will explode









now that would be a awsome video in slow motion, ok i might try it but i wouldn't shoot any close than 40ft from it, and i dont know what my neibours would think hahahahahaha


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hve you ever watched this guys channel John ? He shoots targets rigged with C4








NOT with a slingshot though









http://www.youtube.c...u/1/jHtHE_ukpug


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Hve you ever watched this guys channel John ? He shoots targets rigged with C4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'v just had a look, its a great channel and i'v subscribed, cheers for the link


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You are welcome. He is a cool guy and regularly shoots S&W .50 cal revolvers without a flinch







This cannon can apparently break your hand or wrist if not held right


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> You are welcome. He is a cool guy and regularly shoots S&W .50 cal revolvers without a flinch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love rifles guns and explosions too,cheers for the link


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope I am not preaching to the converted here Sniper, but this guys channel is the dogs, and it is usually in HD









http://www.youtube.com/user/hickok45


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

After the shave I'm thinking on shooting 2 or 3 coconuts. That is some tough stuff to go through.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> After the shave I'm thinking on shooting 2 or 3 coconuts. That is some tough stuff to go through.


Yeah coconuts would be cool


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

" After the shave " For one frightening moment I thought this post was from Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, now I'm thinking full can tossed and shoot the bottom to see if it takes off like a rocket then shoot an empty can tossed to see if it will penetrate also. First chance I get. And the coconuts are still in the works.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

tubeman said:


> " After the shave " For one frightening moment I thought this post was from Charles


Hey there!!!! Bite your toungue ... or some portion of my anatomy ....





































Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> Ok, now I'm thinking full can tossed and shoot the bottom to see if it takes off like a rocket then shoot an empty can tossed to see if it will penetrate also. First chance I get. And the coconuts are still in the works.


Darrell,

Here is what ya do...

Take a piece of duct tape about 4' long and lay it on the ground (sticky side up of course). Lay the can in the middle, and wrap the can till the tape meets, then join the two sides of tape creating a strip of about 2'. Take a steel rod or dowel and punch a hole near the end of the double strip. Hang the dowel leaving enough room for the can to swing all the way around the dowel.

Shake it up before you shoot it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim, I'm not too sure about that, But, I'll think on it.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Shooting at a coconut is like the can, there is the bottom part the coconut which is tougher than the 'side' wall.

A young coconut is definetly easier than a coconut with thick and hardened copra that have been left in a corner drying. It becomes harder but brittle, going through would be amazing!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Shooting at a coconut is like the can, there is the bottom part the coconut which is tougher than the 'side' wall.
> 
> A young coconut is definetly easier than a coconut with thick and hardened copra that have been left in a corner drying. It becomes harder but brittle, going through would be amazing!


I think I will go with a medium size and try for the side and not the end due to its shape, the ends may produce a dangerous glancing blow. Have shot coconuts before and the 3/8 steel went clean through and I was using Tex Shooter's Tapered Express Bands but I would like to get it on video soon.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shot darrel!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I shot one this afternoon. I couldn't get a clean shot through the shell with 4 strand 3x4mm square with a 9.5mm steel ball.

It cracked it but the flesh inside was 15mm thick!!! The shell itself was thicker than any ordinary coconut. It was a coconut more than a feet big with a lot of coir and the shell was a tad bigger than a baseball. It's a coconut which is not meant for consumption but for oil making! I couldn't open it with a normal machette without denting it. I've one more, I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What ammo can I try for best penetrating power?

Recomended shooting distance?

Compared to an orange

http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/2558/xJhQmHkH.jpeg


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> What ammo can I try for best penetrating power?
> 
> Recomended shooting distance?
> 
> ...


Shot 2 about a year ago and I was 15 feet away with good eye protection and first I tried a 5/8 marble and it only went through one side then I tried a 3/8 steel and it was a clean shot all the way through and a small dent in a picket that was 2 inches from the coconut. Was using single express bands.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That's a powerful shot Dgui. I was looking desperatly for a rotary cutter last week but the local olfa agent has closed. Nevermind....

There's a local factory that manufacture industrial latex gloves!







Will contact them in a fortnight if I can get 0.9-1mm thick sheet. Failing that, I've a little idea where to improvised!


----------

